
An ancient memorization strategy might cause lasting changes to the brain - miiiiiike
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/16/14950798/memory-palace-method-of-loci-brain-fmri-activity-neuroscience
======
pizza
Wonder how much sitting at the same desk in front of a screen for 40+ hours a
week has to be compensated by the sensation that "the wide web is so vast in
diversity of the different virtual locations I can go to" memory-wise.

